# Well done Swift and JCM



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Wow as most businesses close at 6pm and leave the answer phone on these two are still monitoring MHF well into the night and offering their help and assistance. 

Well done Peter at JohnCross Motorhomes and Kath at Swift, fantastic service to the motorhome fraternity. 

I hope your efforts are being noted by all members of MHF.




stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thank You*

Stew

Thank you very much for your kind words, just shown hubby the post as it put a big smile on my face.

Very Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Swift Motorhome*

I can only join in and put my bit in and say thank you to Peter at John's Cross and Kath for all their help and for being part of our MHF community and always being there to help.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done Kath :wink:


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

and the rest of the team who also monitor and post :smilecolros:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_just shown hubby the post as it put a big smile on my face._ :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very many of us are very pleased to recognise your support and the ever-ready advice and assistance you offer, even out of hours!

Well done and thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Swift came on here when their reputation was, shall we say, a bit low, and have become pro-active in dealing with their customers' problems. In doing this they have not just recovered a load of goodwill from those customers, but have no doubt attracted new ones by this open-ness.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Stew

Being a member on here and another forum is useful as I have learnt a quite few things from members posts and found it entertaining from time to time as I am sure the Swift team have as well.

My attitude is that if you want to be in the army, you have to be prepared to put your head up over the parapet and not hide.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Totally agree, although our Swift-group motorhome is decidedly secondhand (in age, but not quality) it's a nice warm feeling to know that such help and support is at hand if needed.

I'll probably never be in the market for a brand new motorhome, but if I was it would certainly be a Swift, if you see what I mean. And I'd buy it from JCM.

Perhaps more to the point, I'd absolutely recommend both these businesses - and your's, Eddie VanBitz, Sarjent (? spelling), Snellyvision and RoadPro - for the very up-front and honest way you contribute on here. What a refreshing change from the 'it's not our fault' attitude that so many businesses adopt at the first hint of bother.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

artona said:


> Well done Peter at JohnCross Motorhomes and Kath at Swift, fantastic service to the motorhome fraternity.


Hear Hear ! 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm also very impressed with the professionalism shown by Peter and his staff at Swift Motorhomes on these forums, and his names sake at John Cross motorhomes too, well done all of you   

MandyandDave


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Well I had set my heart on buying German next time....... The new products and the refreshing Attitude from "Swift" as a Manufacturer Has convinced me that they have upped their game and has secured them another order! I am really looking forward to going to collect my new vehicle.

Cheers for now
Matt  :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

It's almost viral advertising..........

Hats off to both for being brave enough to stick their corporate heads on to the customer chopping block and surviving. Goodwill usually betters price in a lot of people's books and all we need is for one or the other to deluge my wife with flowers and next years' order for a swift voyager will be in. Maybe not just yet, but the above and other similar posts shows the power of personal approach, contact, and above all - listening and acting. It works most of the time ( a certain recent new door/belt problem excepted, but you can't please everyone).

A swift product (perhaps JCM is a bit far from Suffolk, though...) is now high on the list for the next 'van. 

Still can't understand the Swift/Bessacarr/Ace product positioning, though, they are all about the same price and strikes me as a little pointless. Someone will surely put me right on this.

All we want is for some other big names to follow the example and benefit the customer and their own business alike. Apologies to all those other businesses who use this site if I have not mentioned them - same thing applies.

Cheers


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We (as well as one or two others above), were fortunate enough to be able to visit Peter and his team at Swift HQ, in Cottingham.

Whilst still not "Swift converts" ourselves, we are happy to pass on to others, that Swift have certainly upped their game, and if anyone was on the lookout for a new Swift MH, then we would certainly be happy to express our opinions reference their turn around, and to their active participation on MHF, along with one of their supplying dealers, John Cross Motor Homes.

Their active presence on here, and the on other side, for some, :wink: :wink: :wink: has made a great difference in other member's perception of MH manufacturers and dealers alike.

Well done to Swift, and to JC MH's

Jock.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

duxdeluxe said:


> . Goodwill usually betters price in a lot of people's books and all we need is for one or the other to deluge my wife with flowers and next years' order for a swift voyager will be in.
> A swift product (perhaps JCM is a bit far from Suffolk, though...) is now high on the list for the next 'van.


Hi and thanks *BUT* please note we give the wife (SWMBO) the big bunch of flowers, a hug and a kiss, you get the bottle of vino!

Regards

Peter


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

You have never met SWMBO - I wouldn't get near the vino......... I'd simply spend the rest of the evening chewing flowers instead.

I'll check your stocklist nearer the time - always on the lookout for a nearly new deal.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

duxdeluxe said:


> You have never met SWMBO - I wouldn't get near the vino......... I'd simply spend the rest of the evening chewing flowers instead.
> 
> I'll check your stocklist nearer the time - always on the lookout for a nearly new deal.


OH! better make it two bottles of vino then, those rose thorns dont taste so good! :lol:


----------

